# Idolo, big ooth laying problem



## Mirk (Aug 16, 2012)

So i wake up this morning to find my female started laying her ooth but stopped after depositing just a couple eggs and looks like she forgot what she was doing and just pulled her abdomen away and now has a ball of eggs just stuck to her rear end almost blocking her poop factory. I didn't have time to do much for her other then misting some, with work and all. Came home from work a few minutes ago and she is still the same. any ideas on what to do?











her 2nd ooth so far. The first went perfectly. But for this one, humidity was good(no lower then 55 in the past 24 hours), It did get a little cooler in the tank last night then norm with a cold front moving through my area. But still stayed above 70. I am just a little bamfoozled here. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't know what to do, but that's really cool looking.


----------



## Mirk (Aug 16, 2012)

yeah I am just very worried as it has already mostly hardened and she REALLY doenst like me messin with it, hissing louder then my roomies cat( almost wish i could record it). I am just really hoping this isn't the end for her. :no:


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 16, 2012)

They hiss? I can't wait until mine become adult to hear that!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 16, 2012)

Mist her rear really good with warm water wait a few minutes, then try and pull as much off as you can, repeat if needed. If that doesn't work you may need to get a pair of gloves on(as she won't like this at all) and soak her rear in warm water manually then remove it.

I never had that happen with a Idolo but I know one of these methods should work.


----------



## aNisip (Aug 16, 2012)

Not much you can do, sorry :/ but you could try this- when females sometimes get ooth material stuck on their abdomen and it blocks her 'exits' I take the female and gently soak her abdomen in water (she wont like it at all, so you might have to 'force' her, but be gentle!) and after the ootheca material has softened, I gently pull/rub off the material (make sure not to pull/rub off forcefully because she does have two little antennae down there where the material is stuck: if you soak it long enough then it should easily come off)...not sure if it will work in this case...but it's worth a shot...

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## aNisip (Aug 16, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Mist her rear really good with warm water wait a few minutes, then try and pull as much off as you can, repeat if needed. If that doesn't work you may need to get a pair of gloves on(as she won't like this at all) and soak her rear in warm water manually then remove it.
> 
> I never had that happen with a Idolo but I know one of these methods should work.


Sorry nick, when I posted mine, I realized my answer was near the same as yours...


----------



## Mirk (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks ya'll, it is much appreciated, especially for the fast responses.... I did go outta town for the weekend and had no one to water them for a couple days and that is what I am gonna attribute this to. kinda figured a 2 days wouldn't be too big of a deal. Also she did damage one of her rear feet very recently but i doubt that had anything to do with it. But starting today she has been avoiding using that leg. looks like the tip claws got stuck and hyper-extended. Kinda made me wonder if she couldn't keep her abdomen close enough to the stick to lay properly?

I have managed to get most of the the ooth material free and she is moving her girl parts around so hopefully that is some good news but she is seeming very stressed and kinda looks like she is starting to go downhill(hopefully just exhausted). As you can see in the pic I had already started the drenching. She was just very fast to throw up threats... even at the bamboo skewers I used to get her out when feisty. After a couple attempts she calmed down, and surprisingly, she was very patient with me pulling the eggs and foam off.

She is now refusing food which is very unusual for her, but did take a drink. I just hope it wasn't too little too late, as she did go about 8 hours with the obstruction. She also only managed to get out about 15 eggs and very little foam... So i am worried she might be blocked up inside still.

.


----------



## aNisip (Aug 16, 2012)

Well she's been through alot recently so let her rest for now. But she could be eggbound which almost always means certain death....give her a day or two and try feeding her, that's all you can do for now...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 16, 2012)

Ha-ha, don't let their threat pose scare you, I pick mine up with my hands even when they looked tick off, they calm down as soon as they figure out I'm not scared, never been bit. Now I can't say the same about a few Chinese and female bud wings I've had, I had no fear and got savagely attacked, bitten and they changed my tune all together! :lol: 

Glad you solved the eggy butt problem...


----------



## Mirk (Aug 16, 2012)

yeah the eggbound word is the one I have been hoping not to hear but doesn't make it impossible, hopefully everything works itself out tonight. Any reasons i shouldn't raise the humidity to as close to 100 as possible?

I have bred alot of chinese in my youth for many years. I wasn't aware of the forums and all the fancy mantis that became avail, until this spring when i got back into the hobby. I thought that miht give me a little leg up in the exotics. And maybe it did, but no doubt, these guys seem like they will punish you if you let you guard down, even just a little bit.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 16, 2012)

I would raise the RH as high as you can, not feed her for a few days, and get as much water in her as you can.


----------



## Mirk (Aug 16, 2012)

yeah and I am not so afraid of her as much as I am afraid of my reaction. I can be jumpy at times. On more then one occasion have I accidentally flung a mantis that struck me or grabbed my finger or even the confused male that picks up those girly smells on my hand (some of those boys can get a good grip).


----------



## Mirk (Aug 16, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I would raise the RH as high as you can, not feed her for a few days, and get as much water in her as you can.


I can dig on that a lot


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2012)

Did you remove that mass from her abdomen?


----------



## aNisip (Aug 23, 2012)

Mirk said:


> I have managed to get most of the the ooth material free and she is moving her girl parts around so hopefully that is some good news but she is seeming very stressed and kinda looks like she is starting to go downhill(hopefully just exhausted). As you can see in the pic I had already started the drenching. She was just very fast to throw up threats... even at the bamboo skewers I used to get her out when feisty. After a couple attempts she calmed down, and surprisingly, she was very patient with me pulling the eggs and foam off.
> 
> .


Rick I believe he did...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 23, 2012)

"Her girl parts."

Heh heh heh.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 24, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Ha-ha, don't let their threat pose scare you, I pick mine up with my hands even when they looked tick off, they calm down as soon as they figure out I'm not scared, never been bit. Now I can't say the same about a few Chinese and female bud wings I've had, I had no fear and got savagely attacked, bitten and they changed my tune all together! :lol:
> 
> Glad you solved the eggy butt problem...


I do that all the time. It seems my female is getting used to coming out of her cage. But their threat pose is impressive. As for chinese and female budwings... good luck handling those!


----------



## Mirk (Aug 28, 2012)

oye, well i have been super busy lately and keep forgetting to hit post before I shut down for the night.

She passed early last week. Followed by the male this week. Fairly certain that he passed of old age, was almost 70 days into adulthood with at least 5 matings. But as far as her, I am sure she stayed plugged up. As of a couple days after the ordeal, the tip of her abdomen started to darken, and about 24 hours after that she went into the freezer as she was losing strength rapidly.

So sad but at least she gave me one ooth one 7/30. I am hoping will hatch out in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 28, 2012)

Keep it misted but not soaked, I mist again when eveything dries out so it won't mold up inside(which you can't see). Good Luck bud!


----------



## aNisip (Aug 28, 2012)

Fingers crossed! You (the ooth) can do it!  

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your female  As for the breeding, all of us need good luck!


----------

